# Router for 3 BHK



## fz8975 (Mar 19, 2015)

ISP : YOU broadband (cable broadband)


Budget ~2k

Expected number of devices : 11-12 (5 laptops 6-7 mobile phones )

3 BHK ~1700 sq.ft.


Post in your suggestions


----------



## little (Mar 19, 2015)

W8968 is a nice option. It can work as a modem also so if you change to ADSL connection in future you wont need to buy a modem.


----------



## fz8975 (Mar 20, 2015)

ok..Any other options ??

- - - Updated - - -

TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com

TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com

Netgear WNR614 Wireless N300 Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com

I have shortlisted these ..
Any suggestions..
p.s.  There is no chance of ADSL connection


----------



## mitraark (Mar 20, 2015)

I live in a 3 BHK flat and I have the TP Link WR841, 5 mobiles, 2 PCs, 1 laptop. Works fine.

To be honest 3BHK is too vague a description to tell which router will be best suited.'

Router placement is important, a centrally located router will give good signal throughout. If the router is kept in one corner of the apartment, 'mine is, itd need more powerful antenaae though. 

Total area, Room position, walls in between, even furniture placement, many factors are there.

WR841 is good for internet, I get full 4 mbps bandwidth even with one bar on my laptop, although file transfer from one machine to another gets really slow, like 2-3 MB/s. Even the max speed is 10 MB/s , i don't know how to utilise the full 300 mbps bandwidth, or even half of it.

Anyway, your choice to make.


----------

